# 50BMG bullet pen...How I do It...heavy picts



## bruce119

This is an overview how I make the 50 cal bullet pen
I use once fired 50 cal brass shells & Tracer rounds (projectiles)



The Draft 


001-Drill out incendiary 23/64 bit 


002-Melt out lead 


003-Drill out projectile point 


004-Chamfer inside projectile with 3/16 bit (just a kiss to chamfer) 


005-Home made mandrel 

   
 
006-010-Chuck up mandrel and sand I use 400 and then 600 

  
011-012-Use mandrel to polish, I use a black or brown rough and then a white diamond to finish, Brasso works great as a final polish 


013-Clean out inside of projectile


014- Parts laid out 


015-Notice 1/4” dowel lower right


016-Glue in 1/8” (plug) into bottom of case receiver


017-Glue in .385 wood w/7mm tube installed after glue dries press in trans. 


018-Notice step drill on case receiver, this lets the 7mm tube & trans. slide in without restriction 


019-Notice wood receiver is loose in brass case 


020-Assemble projectile w/trans into case receiver 


021- Check fit – Assembly Projectile & lower case receiver (#020) should fit into brass case. Make adjustments as necessary when satisfied glue in place. To glue add epoxy to the inside of the empty brass case. You want about 1-2ml enough to hold tight but not too much it will overflow when you insert your projectile w/lower case receiver (#020) stand on end and let dry 

 
022-023-Completed pen

All questions and comments wellcome...
Have Fun
Bruce Egolf ... bruce119
.


----------



## ALA

Thanks for posting Bruce. This is basically the same way I do it. I used the instructions from the library (thanks Les) which are similar to yours.


----------

